# New and got prob - low oxygen



## bibi571 (Aug 31, 2012)

First time here, got a fluuval edge 23 ltr tank. Had it for a few months and all going quite well. Enjoying experience. Finding it quite easy to clean, despite what I'm reading. I do find the water level goes down quite quickly tho. Set up as cold water with fresh plants just now. Fish have started swimming at top of tank, ammonia and nitrates are all fine and been changing filters on schedule so thinking oxygen levels r low. Using oxygen tablets. Anyone got any suggestions? Got 1 small guppie, 4 small danios, 3 fantails

Upgraded from a bio-orb, which was a nightmare to keep clean. Love the HD effect!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats to many fish in that small of a tank. 1 goldfish needs at least a 30 gal.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's the goldfish - it's a coldwater fish that needs enormous space. After all, how many of those fish bowl goldies survived more than a few weeks...

You can't even keep one in a tank that small. Without the goldfish, the others would be fine.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

As the others said wrong fish mixed together in the wrong sized tank. 

Also remember the danios may be small but will grow and depending which ones you have will require a lot more room. Most danios like to swim and don't thrive in even a 2ft tank the bigger the better as they say haha


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

send the goldfish(where ever). Then your tank will be manageable.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, a 6g tank with all of that? Oxygen is not your problem. Toxic water from ammonia is. Get the gf out.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You have a very small tank. You should have no more than 3 fish. Do not mix goldfish and tropical fish, their tempurature and space requirments are much different. Also, never a good idea to have just one Guupy; they will turn into bullies and try to mate with every fish in the tank.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Could you imagine being locked in the toilet with 2 other people smoking? That's how your goldfish feel right now


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

bibi571 said:


> First time here, got a fluuval edge 23 ltr tank. Had it for a few months and all going quite well. Enjoying experience. Finding it quite easy to clean, despite what I'm reading. I do find the water level goes down quite quickly tho. Set up as cold water with fresh plants just now. Fish have started swimming at top of tank, ammonia and nitrates are all fine and been changing filters on schedule so thinking oxygen levels r low. Using oxygen tablets. Anyone got any suggestions? Got 1 small guppie, 4 small danios, 3 fantails
> 
> Upgraded from a bio-orb, which was a nightmare to keep clean. Love the HD effect!


If you don't take action very quickly those fish will die! I'm amazed that your Ammonia & Nitrite readings are okay?Apparently it's okay to keep a Betta in this size tank?

Going off topic here but, what pleasure anyone can get from looking at fish in just six gallons of water is beyond me,bit like a fishbowl which I would love to see completely banned.
The previous post in the loo etc.

Spot on!!!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

what everyone else said.

when you say the ammonia and nitrite are ok, what are the actual readings? are you using a liquid test kit or strips? also whats the nitrates saying?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> send the goldfish(where ever). Then your tank will be manageable.


Please dont tell the OP to send them where ever Thats like tell them to flush a live fish down the toliet. I agree they need to go, but that comment i took as they are goldfish..down the toliet would be just fine for them

Rick


----------



## bibi571 (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't have my own testing kit, and have only found out on here that the fantails are goldfish  the pet shop sold us them (as we are new to this) to help fill the tank! We asked to buy a testing kit, but they said to bring a sample of water in each week and they test it for us. Our old bio orb had ammonia and nitrate far too high, even with live plants in it. So we changed to the fluuval tank and the levels they told us are fine. Going back in tomorrow, so will ask them to write them down for me? Since they make no sense to me at all. One of the fantails is about an inch but the other 2 are teeny? The guppie as still a fry we have grew ourselves and the Danios we have had for nearly 2 years now, so are average size. All are quite active. The fantails, ESP the big one are quite slow swimmers, which was y we got them. The shop told us that the danios r cold or tropical fish and r happy in either kind of tank so if we want to change the tank to tropical we can just put a heater in? Kinda confused now as we were going by recommendations and they made us sign lots of forms and made sure our tank would be stocked correct before we bought them or we wouldn't have got the poor wee things!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i would not rely on a shop that would tell you to put goldfish in that smal of a tank..i dont care how small they are..have to look at the bigger picture, when they grow up.shops tell you anything to get sales up.i walked in one a couple years back and asked a employyee some information on german blue rams, they told me they didnt know anything about them. I asked how much experience do you have..she told me she had been working there 2 months, before that she had no experience.

Rick


----------



## bibi571 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's made me quite cross actually! What kind of testing kit should I try to get then to test the water my self? I don't want to just chuck the wee fella down the toilet! The kids will all be devastated as they're all quite attached to them already and have given them all names. I'll go see what I can get tomorrow for checking the water and let u kno how it is. At least there r some people out there tha tkno what they r talking about! Thank u.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

your welcome and no dont flush them..just take them back to the shop.

test kits..try API master test kit..about the user friendliest kit out there..thats what i use.

Rick


----------



## bibi571 (Aug 31, 2012)

Will have a look for that then. Thanks


----------



## bibi571 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pets at home (my local shop) have that kit. So will get that and see what my level r and get back to u.


----------

